# Basal adjustments



## Viki (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably a rookie question!!

Am I right in thinking that if im making basal adjustments to counteract slightly higher levels, at the same time each day, the increment change should take place 2 hours before?

Ive lost the plot a bit recently and made too many little changes so im going back to basics  just need a little reassurance.

xx


----------



## bev (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Viki,

Yes your absolutely right! Although this can vary from person to person. Sometimes the effect only needs to be done 1.5 hours before it is needed etc.
But i think as a general rule of thumb - 2 hours before the change is needed is the time to change it.

e.g. Alex was going high at approx 10.30 every day (breakfast spike) - but we also noticed that the rise was actually starting before breakfast - a slow gradual increase from approx 8.30am which was adding to the breakfast spike. So we have added a new basal from 6.30. We have only done this today - so dont know what the pattern is yet - but looking at his sensor it does seem to have had an effect so far - he was 8.8 at 10.30 instead of the 11 or 12 he has been having. However, he was also a lot lower by lunchtime (4 - i would prefer him to be about 5 or 6) - so may need to look at ratios etc...Keeps us on or toes eh!

If you put your basals on here i am sure Adrienne and co will be able to take a look and advise if your finding it hard.Bev


----------



## Patricia (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, although we've found that an hour can make a difference...

Good luck! Like Bev says, post it all if you like and we'll have a rummage around...nothing like a good rummage...


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Viki

Yes you are right.   This is a rule of thumb though of course.   In the morning, like Bev has said, it could be a lot more than 2 hours if it is the breakfast spike you are trying to get rid of but most other times of the day is is around 2 hours sometimes a bit more sometimes a bit less.

I have to back to basics sometimes.   It really helps as things get so complicated and you just have to start again.


----------

